# Our problem with the OnStar 4G LTE hardware upgrade for older GM vehicles ...



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

Our Suburban’s OnStar phone will only allow incoming calls originating within the United States not Canada.

We had the OnStar 4G LTE hardware upgrade done at our GM dealer's service department in early August.
Along with the new hardware, we were issued a new phone number and 3 Gigabits of data (good to Nov 2) for our _vehicle's_ new Wi-fi hotspot. 

WE checked out the WiFi right away. We had no problems using the vehicle’s wifi hotspot along our Iphone and Ipad to facetime, email, text message and surf the net.

We did not have the need to use the _vehicle's _On Star hands-free phone until we were on our way to Florida this past weekend. 

Half way across New York State we realized our OnStar phone was not working as expected. 

We were able to make outgoing calls to our daughter in Manitoba and a sister in southern Ontario using the OnStar phone, but we could not receive their incoming calls...No ringing through the radio speakers, nothing. We had them try us with their cell phones and land lines, and also had them try all the combinations (starting not with a “1”, with a "1", and with “91” then the area code, blah,blah)....No incoming service at all, just a message that says "the customer that you are trying to call is unavailable." And yes, we were in the vehicle with it running and the green lights on the mirror were both lit.

We are now in Florida and guess what? We received an incoming call from a sister who lives in Ohio. It has become apparent our OnStar phone receives incoming calls originating within the United States not Canada. 

An OnStar technical rep suggested I call my local Florida certified GM dealership and so I did only to be told, “before they will check the hardware to see if it is configured correctly they want $120US just to approach the vehicle”. 

I called OnStar back to complain and was granted an additional 1GB of data for 30 days for free.

We just assumed our OnStar phone would work as it had before so we never thought we needed to check it worked properly before we left Canada.


----------

